
Nicolas Bourbaki - Hooke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Bourbaki
======
Koshkin
His _Théorie des ensembles_ has always reminded me of the _Revised Report on
the Algorithmic Language Algol 68_. (Or was it the other way around?)

